# Java fern and water movement?



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel like java ferns are like the cories of plants. They just don't care.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It will adapt to whatever conditions you have, its a rheopyte so in its natural habitat it can range from fully submerged to only submerged during the rainy season during heavy rains, it is adapted to handle high water flow but it will do just fine in no water flow.

Len


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

Yeah mines attatched to a live of wood right in front of a powerhed and it grows fine.


----------

